# antivirus for server/client - help required



## mukhtarmehdi (Dec 3, 2008)

i have installed norton corporate 10.2 server on my server 2000 and antivirus client on win xp. while installing "client install" it asks for managed or unmanged option. i have chosen managed so that this client can be controlled by the server and updates or actions can be performed on it through the antivirus server. client finds the antivirus server name but gives this error then " managed client connection error. "A managed client cannot connect to an unmanaged secondary server. its must connect to either a managed secondary server or directly to a primary server" . 

Norton coporate server is installed in the server 2000 machine but i havent found any congiguration option or anything like it. 

Could any one be able to tell how to make connectivity among these 2 computers 1 client and the other one server. 
Also let me know about any other antivirus that can work and the main purpose is to save the bandwidth instead of every client installing the updates seperately but should be centrally controlled by the antivirus server itself.
Looking forward for your replies.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a question for Symantec. :smile:


----------

